# Experienced driver needed Cleveland Area



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Currently hiring drivers for our trucks,experience prefered.All commercial,6-10 hour callout,all trucks 2003 or newer,will be supplied same route all winter,24 hour availability a must. e-mail me at [email protected] .net


----------



## deluxeco (Nov 20, 2002)

Due to contract volume we may be hiring subs as well. Thanks!


----------



## Robhollar (Dec 27, 2003)

Do you have any work out in the Mentor / Pvll area????


----------



## cktns4 (Feb 6, 2006)

*truck and plow in canton*

not a problem for me to drive up there call if you need help 330-479-0807 thanks chris


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

Hey...let me know if you need any help, preferably Westside, but...."have truck, will travel"  

Pete
216-749-3632 home
216-244-5273 cell


----------

